# 10 mixed ASIA PHARMA  vials only 600$ ! only 1 guy offer! LIMITED OFFER



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 30, 2014)

*this is offer for only 1 guy...so who will be first and pm can get it..its only 1 guy offer.
VIALS NEED TO BE MIXX! NOT ONLY TRENABOLIC GUYS 
FOR MORE INFO MAIL ME OR PM ME

best-regards

Wp*


----------



## independent (Mar 30, 2014)

Sweet deal.


----------



## sneedham (Mar 30, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Big True!



God see all....Nice deal WP...Are you working on your english? If you do you will become an even better businessman.


----------



## murf23 (Mar 30, 2014)

Somebody will jump on this


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 30, 2014)

*we will see...i think still expensive... or somebody who will try later to scam me and get more for 600$ total  *


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 30, 2014)

Could be a Nice deal for the right guy


----------



## Grozny (Mar 31, 2014)

Cheap cycle(s) for a summer time !!!


----------



## CooperT (Mar 31, 2014)

WP , If your referring to me in the scam,or anyone else who has been shorted product, i would like to let you know I am still short 2 vials from a February order.
I will give you credit though, the products I did receive are very good and seeing amazing results on the tren ace.


----------



## CG (Mar 31, 2014)

CooperT said:


> WP , If your referring to me in the scam,or anyone else who has been shorted product, i would like to let you know I am still short 2 vials from a February order.
> I will give you credit though, the products I did receive are very good and seeing amazing results on the tren ace.



Lmfao

Bro, people ask suppliers all the time "hey great deal, add more free shit and I'm in"

Don't be so paranoid! It's unbecoming of you


----------



## Grozny (Mar 31, 2014)

CooperT said:


> WP , If your referring to me in the scam,or anyone else who has been shorted product, i would like to let you know I am still short 2 vials from a February order.
> I will give you credit though, the products I did receive are very good and seeing amazing results on the tren ace.



u are nothing elese than scammer bro!!!


----------



## CooperT (Mar 31, 2014)

paranoid? No.   As far as free stuff, i have no idea what your talking about.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 31, 2014)

*as i keep say guys got cheap and keep want more and more...its life!*


----------



## CG (Mar 31, 2014)

CooperT said:


> paranoid? No.   As far as free stuff, i have no idea what your talking about.



Yeah. He wasn't specifically calling you out. You're paranoid. And a narcissist. The world doesn't revolve around you.


----------



## murf23 (Mar 31, 2014)

Looks like WP is losing another thread . I heard enough of all the drama in those other 2 threads .


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 1, 2014)

This offer still open since nobody take it! hm


----------



## Mike Arnold (Apr 4, 2014)

Guys, this IS a great deal.  Look at the price of most decent UGL's.  With this deal--10 vials for $600...that is only $60 a vial...that's within $10-15 of UGL pricing, at least for the decent UGL's.  Actually, lots of UGL's sell their tren for that price or more...and you are VERY unlikely to find better tren than Trenabolic...and I have used a LOT of tren from different compoanies.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Apr 6, 2014)

If nobody took this yet, I can't believe it.

10 vials of your choice for $60 each...and no one has jumped on it? I am seriously a bit shocked by that, considering that many of the good UGL's don't sell some of their gear cheaper than that.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 6, 2014)

Strange days.


----------



## BadGas (Apr 6, 2014)

murf23 said:


> Looks like WP is losing another thread . I heard enough of all the drama in those other 2 threads .



Seriously agreed. Can we stay on track here fellas?


----------



## Intense (Apr 6, 2014)

Big true. If I was going to run a cycle I would be hitting this up.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 6, 2014)

Mike Arnold said:


> If nobody took this yet, I can't believe it.
> 
> 10 vials of your choice for $60 each...and no one has jumped on it? I am seriously a bit shocked by that, considering that many of the good UGL's don't sell some of their gear cheaper than that.



*yes..nobody take it..so i give it to aother forum guys and they grab in 2h..so this offer no more open!
now only regular offer i post yesturday for testosterones ap!*


----------



## murf23 (Apr 6, 2014)

this is where that offer went


----------



## cube789 (Apr 7, 2014)

when's the new AP batch coming ?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 7, 2014)

cube789 said:


> when's the new AP batch coming ?



*not soon!*


----------



## afg24 (Apr 7, 2014)

Dw your not the only one im missing $1700 worth of goodies he does amaizng business sends you all the cheap items first than tells you wait 4 months to receive the rest. As I say I send 2 times already ya ya dw brotha comes around goes around


----------

